# Somebody stop me..



## Voodoo (Jan 29, 2016)

So today I managed to make my way down to the petstore.. which is a bad idea in the first place... I went straight over to the small animal section, of course. They had pretty tri color hamsters, and some very pretty mice, that weren't for sale till the 7th, I imagine they will go pretty quickly... There were no rats out on display, so I asked to see what rats they had in the back, and the guy led me to the back.. I looked through the feeders (that's what they are sold as at the petstore, nobody get angry with me!) and I ended up taking a cute little male home with me. My boyfriend still doesn't know, he might kill me.He's a black blazed/hooded variegated? boy. He's pretty friendly, all my boys like him. All my boys are so welcoming, thank goodness. Pics to come later.. I had to share, I just showed him to my mom, she thinks he's cute, hehe. 8)


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

LMAO you're in trouble now.... Actually I'm a similar situation.... I say gO CRAZY!


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 29, 2016)

@peace:
It's very hard to resist their cute little faces.. 

He escaped out of the exercise pen somehow, and I lost him for an hour or so, but found him, lol. My boyfriend nearly had heart failure when I told him one of the rats was on the loose... I have to check over their little area for escape holes, all my other rats are bigger than him, he's just a tiny baby. Glad I found him either way~


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Voodoo said:


> @peace:
> It's very hard to resist their cute little faces..
> 
> 
> ...


XD

I curb this habit by fostering. Keeps me from random buys when I already have six or nine. I've found when I get another, it's because I want change.

Either way, good thing you find him. I'd have had a heart attack.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 29, 2016)

Here he is, he's absolutely adorable, and he loves to ride around in my housecoat.

My other four boys just love him, they all fly around 100 mph, and tackle/groom eachother, it's the cutest.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

He is precious.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

I love him, his coloring is very similar to one of my girls!


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

He seems to have an intelligent face!


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

What's his name?


----------

